

Judge OKs $415M no-poaching payout to Apple, Google employees - bradleyjg
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/03/judge-oks-415-million-no-poaching-payout-to-apple-google-employees/

======
kelukelugames
Divided by the 64,000 employees who are suing, the company is really paying
nothing. There doesn't seem to be any punitive fine. Where is the deterrent to
stop companies from forming non-poaching agreements in the future?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I strongly agree. This is a rounding error for these companies. I'd like to
see each of them pay $10 billion. That's an amount big enough for the
directors and shareholders to notice.

I'm not saying that the employees who were discriminated against should get
that much. The money could go to charity, could go to the government, could be
lit in a big bonfire.

It just should be a large enough amount that everyone involved would say to
themselves, over and over: "what we did was really stupid, we won't do that
again".

~~~
fsk
Whenever a corporation gets caught breaking the law, the penalty has to be
greater than the amount they saved by breaking the law. Otherwise, why bother
following the law?

This settlement fails that test.

------
ocdtrekkie
"Hey guys, here's this payout for this lawsuit. In other news, there won't be
any raises this year."

